# IVF Long Day 21



## Shazy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have started IVF treatment Long day21 protocol.. now on Day9.. Did try clomid for two months but my ovaries didn't 
respond   !!!!!!!!
Started the Buserelin from June 29th(21st day of my cycle)... started Gonal F on the 19th July went for my day 8 scan 
yesterday...   sadly my "eggs" are not responding for 112.5 dosage of Gonal F!!!   
From today (27.07.10) the doctor asked me to increase the dosage to 150!!!!!!!!!!!   got a scan appointment tomorrow 
morning hope the "my little baby eggs listen to mumm's prayer


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

shazy and welcome to Fertility Friends 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## gemma_29 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hiya  

I started DR on suprecur injections on the 30th june and then stimming on menopur injections on the 19th july iv also gt a scan 2moz and hopefully EC monday  

GOOD LUCK....... Im sending u loads ov positive vibes hun      


Love Gemma
    xxx


----------



## Shazy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi every one I am on my day 19  .... went for scan today 06th August 2010... I was given 112.5 of Gonal F then increased to 150 and finally since last monday I was on 225.... .. but last night I was thinking and something told me something is not wright... I have been using the same pen of Gonal F for all these time whilst burserlin I used three bottles!!!! So I decided to ask the doc at the scan appointment today..... 
At the scan as usual the eggs for still small .... I told the doc my concern on the injection... so she asked me to check with the nurse... the nurse asked me to demonstrate the way i take my injections.. so I showed.. turn the arrow mark to the correct reading ... pull the end out then press it once just one tick!!!!!.... that was what I was doing all these time... and that was how the lady nurse told me to do just one tick!! she never told me I have to press it to the end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.. All these time I was doing it wrong!!! I should had pushed it further down!!! No wonder my pen didn't finish and eggs didn't respond .. I have never taken the proper dose so far... when the nursed told me I have done it all wrong... I was in tears!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is the only cycle I get free of charge and I cannot afford any myself!!!!!!!!!!!! 

He said probably they would have to stop my IVF... but will call me today afternoon.. so heart broken I am waiting to get the call... Hope this not happen to any other in this whole world...


----------



## Jodes17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi

I started Long protocol on 12th July, Buserelin to down regulate and then Menopur for stimulation, have responded well "for a woman of my age" apparently! Going for egg collection on Tuesdaty at CARE Nottingham.  Haven't got any cycle buddies, would dearly love to hear from someone also doing cycle now. 

Jodes x


----------



## Emzy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi shazy,
Sending you lots of  I am so sorry....can't imagine how you must feel. The nurse should have been much clearer in her instructions sending you lots of love and     I truly hope and pray that things work out for you xxxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Shazy

So sorry to hear about your gonal f mix up, surely they have to share some of the reposnibility of not checking with you sooner babe, how absolutely heart breaking, at least you know it wasn't that you weren't responding to the drugs


----------

